# For those who use fleece liners :)



## xovictoriasmithox (Feb 7, 2010)

I myself do not use fleece liners for my little piper, maybe in the future but I thought I would pass this little tip out  I was shopping at CVS Pharmacy today and they have packs of two fleece blankets for $5.00 for the two. I think its a pretty good deal I picked some up for snuggle sacks and other projects and fun stuff im going to make my little baby....So if you're out Shopping stop by and check them out they have a bunch of different colors, solids, plaid etc. etc.

Love to all my prickly friends,
Victoria, Tyson, Brodwigg and Piper


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kalila (Dec 12, 2009)

well i have 5 bucks so i can spent it for my little girl Bella.


----------

